# Need some good recipies that are fast to make!



## Guest (Sep 16, 1999)

I recently started having to make dinner for my family once a week. The reason is because my dad always grumbles about cooking and he makes crappy stuff!!!!! So I volunteered to take one of his nights! There is 4 of us in the family and the problem that I have been having is that our normal dinner time is 5:30 p.m. but I don't get home until 5:00 p.m. which doesn't give me much time to make and cook something. I have been ending up not being able to serve dinner until 6:00, 6:30 or even 7:00 sometimes and the whole time I'm franticaly rushing around! Also I tend to experiment when I cook and it takes me longer (It always turns out delisious though so it's worth the wait....sort of!)I was wondering anyone had any recepies that were good, and that were fast and easy to make! Any suggestion would be so very greatly appreciated!!! I don't want my family to go hungry!------------------*Michelle*


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Michelle,That's a tall order, and one a bunch of us are faced with. I work full time, get home about 5, and frequently have to go out again to meetings or with the girls by 6. I sometimes rely on frozen stuff from Sam's Club (Do you have one of those where you are?) Or better yet, I try to make a dinner the night before or at lunchtime, so I can just nuke it in the microwave. The other thing my family likes is breakfast for supper- I'll do an omlette and biscuits or muffins (See my blueberry pecan muffin recipe- you can just use the basic recipe and it's delicious.) I do homemade soups on the weekends and then just heat that up with a salad or sandwich.Another idea is to do soft tacos or fajitas- Cook a few chicken breasts or ground beef ahead of time. Then cut the chicken into strips, and heat the meat in the microwave while you're shredding lettuce, cheese and tomatoes. Sometimes I saute green peppers and onions with the chicken. Steam the flour tortillas (Actually, you can nuke them, too, but I don't like them as well.), and serve all with sour cream and ranch dressing. If your family will eat instant rice, that takes 5 minutes. Otherwise, regular parboiled takes about 20, and is great with this meal. You can have this on the table in less than 30 minutes. The key to a quick supper is to have the meat cooked ahead. Another variation is to do pasta with sauteed vegetables (I like summer squash, peppers and carrots sliced thin.) and your pre-cooked chicken- kind of a poor man's primavera. Quick quesadillas: Oil a cookie sheet. Place a flour tortilla on that, top with cut up chicken, mushrooms (cooked fresh or canned work fine) and shredded cheese. Add a top tortilla, spread lightly with a little oil. Bake at about 350ï¿½ about 10 minutes and flip over with a pancake turner, continue baking until crisp. Cut in quarters and serve with sour cream and salsa. You can put anyting inside you want, of course. If these don't do it, I've got more. I meet this challenge every day.kate


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

Hi MichelleI always buy this magazine called Quick Cooking and it's put out by Taste of Home magazine. I found a quick and easy recipe and it was even in the "Kids in the Kitchen" section. It's called Cheesy Potato Beef Bake1 pound groud beef2 cans (4 oz each) mushroom pieces & stems (optional)2 packages (5-1/4 oz each of au gratin potatoes (like Betty Crockers)4 cups boiling water1 1/3 Cups milk 2 teaspoon of butter or margerine1 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon of pepper1 cup (4 oz of shredded cheddar cheeseIn a skillet over medium heat, cook beef until no longer pink; drain. Place in a grease 13" x 9" baking dish. Top with mushrooms. Combine potatoes and contents of sauce mix packets, water, milk, salt, pepper. Pour over beef mixture. Cover and bake at 400 degree F for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake, uncovered for 5 minutes or until cheese is melted. Let stand 10 minutes before serving.I'm going to try this one myself. I make a similar dish but with that one I use:1 lb ground beef and cook until no longer pink, drain. Use 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup and 1 can of cream of celery soup, one 8oz tub of sourcream and mix together with groudbeef. Then I take a bag of tator tots and put them in a 13" x 9" baking dish, spread the beef mixture over it. Then place in oven for 45 minutes at 350 degrees F. Then I spread 2 cups of shredded cheddar cheese on top and bake until cheese is melted. This is one of the family favorites. If you want I can find more of the quick and easy receipes and post them on here.Lena [This message has been edited by Lena (edited 09-17-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 1999)

KateI love having breakfast for supper too, I don't think my brother really does but then, if he doesn't eat it he starves! We all really like tacos and stuff like that, I should give the quesadillas a try!!!! Thank you!LenaMmmmmmmmmmmmm that sounds so good! I used to get Taste of Home too, but my mom only paid for 1 year for a b-day present and now *sob sob* that year is long since over! Thanks for the recipe! The good thing is that we get our beef straight from my grandma/uncle's farm (we cut it ourselves) so the ground beef is extra extra extra extra extra lean, so we don't have to drain it!------------------*Michelle*


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Michelle and Lena,A friend at work retired- we had always enjoyed looking through her "Taste of Home" magazines, and when she left she got me a 1 year subscription. I loved it, but didn't renew it because I hadn't had time to try many of the recipes in it. Now I miss it- may just resubscribe for fun.kate


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 1999)

I have a quick taco salad recipe that is YUMMY. Tastes better than the ingredients sound!1 lb. ground beeftaco seasoning packettomato (about 3 medium sized)lettuce (about 1/2 a head)Onion Tortilla chips1 cup low-fat mayo1/4 cup zesty Italian dressingBrown the meat and add taco seasoning and water as per the instructions on the packet. Chop lettuce, tomato, onion into bite-sized pieces, and mix in a big bowl. Add crushed chips and seasoned meat. Mix mayo and dressing in a separte bowl, and pour over salad and mix thouroughly. Serves about 4.I am a big time cheese person and I don't even miss it in this recipe. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Hi Michelle...I got this off a Campbell's soup label years ago, & it never fails to satisfy everyone. Best thing is, it's extremely "quick fixin's"







Boneless/skinless chicken breasts1 can Campbell's Cream of Broccoli (or any creamy soup)1/3 to 1/2 cup milk1 T. lemon juiceolive or veg. oilQuick fry (to lightly brown) breasts in small amount of oil. Mix the can of soup with the milk & lemon juice, then pour mixture in with chicken breasts. Salt & pepper to taste (I also add a dash of garlic power.) Bring to a low boil, then simmer for 10 minutes.Serve over or with rice (I use the handy-dandy 10-minute "boil in a bag" rice) with a side of your desired veggie. Snap peas are good with this, but any veggie works well. Once I got the hang of this, I managed to get it on the table within 30 minutes (from start to finish) & everyone seems to just love it.Hope you enjoy!!







PS: If you haven't tried the Bird's Eye frozen "all in one meals in moments" you might want to do so. For four of you, you may need to use two packages, but they're the simplest complete meals I've found & so lickety-split quick to fix. Directions are on the bag & all you need to add is the amount of water they suggest. ------------------**The strings of our daily life are few in number, but we can make endless melody thereon.**[This message has been edited by mazzy (edited 09-24-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 1999)

NB & mazy,Mmmmmm Mmmmm Mmmmm! Those sound delisious! It seems that we have very similar tastes in food! I love anything with soup and any kind of soup without sea food and I love Taco/Mexican stuff too!!!! I can't wait until next week to cook! I just don't kow what I'm going to try first!!!On Saturday my boyfriend and I are going to make Ribs and chocolate pudding cake for desert!!!! I'm so excited! If you like saucy ribs, your going to love these! I'll copy out the recipie and post it next week!!!------------------*Michelle*


----------

